# 1099



## Nandriver (Jun 14, 2017)

does the 1099 break down info? E.g. driver fare, tips, bonuses, cancellation fees..or is that asking too much?


----------



## Heelz Angel (Dec 31, 2017)

Asking to much


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Nandriver said:


> does the 1099 break down info? E.g. driver fare, tips, bonuses, cancellation fees..or is that asking too much?


Asking way to much!
Here's a sample 1099K:
https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f1099k.pdf


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm pretty sure Uber will just give you a single $ figure of all the money THEY charged customers,

And leave you with nada in terms of sorting out the mess.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

The 1099


Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I'm pretty sure Uber will just give you a single $ figure of all the money THEY charged customers,
> 
> And leave you with nada in terms of sorting out the mess.


The 1099 reflects what Uber paid you- not what they charged customers.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

gofry said:


> The 1099
> 
> The 1099 reflects what Uber paid you- not what they charged customers.


No offense intended, but my past 1099s from Uber show what Uber charged the pax. I've had to deduct all those charges from my taxes via a Schedule C.

This year's 1099 will have to account for upfront pricing and tips, so who knows what it'll look like.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

gofry said:


> The 1099
> 
> The 1099 reflects what Uber paid you- not what they charged customers.


The 1099 you will receive will include the entire amount for which pax's paid. You must subtract all Uber's fees to arrive at your net revenue. Your net revenue should be exactly the same amount that was deposited into your bank account.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I calculated mine by taking the 1099 figure, then subtracting the amount uber actually paid me.

$900 (the amount on the 1099)
- $600 (the amount i was actually paid
_____
$300 (uber service fees)


Since uber lies out the rear, you really have no way to 100% see the number that they take but you can easily extract it from the 1099 figure.


Then you take the mileage

1800 miles X.535= $963


and I'm operating at a loss for 2017, easy peasy.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> $600 (the amount i was actually paid
> 
> Then you take the mileage 1800 miles


You being in the fare for hire business for as long as you have should easily know that 1800 miles of driving for $600 *SUCKS!!!*


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You being in the fare for hire business for as long as you have should easily know that 1800 miles of driving for $600 *SUCKS!!!*


I'm giving an example...

My "earnings" on uber for the year will mostly be 6 months of 1-2 destination filter trips a week.


----------



## GGsaucegod (Jan 7, 2018)

Does anyone have the tax ID and address from their 1099 last year ?


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

I've just started driving Uber. I am tracking my driving mileage and direct expenses like car washes. I am wondering what I need to do for other items such as tolls. I would really appreciate it if someone could pout up an actual Uber 1099 from a previous year so I could see what Uber breaks down for you...obviously skip any identifying info...



CaptainToo said:


> I've just started driving Uber. I am tracking my driving mileage and direct expenses like car washes. I am wondering what I need to do for other items such as tolls. I would really appreciate it if someone could pout up an actual Uber 1099 from a previous year so I could see what Uber breaks down for you...obviously skip any identifying info...


Opps, never mind, I found one through Google
http://blog.stridehealth.com/taxes/uber-1099

So it looks like the Uber 1099 does not provide the detail needed to complete the tax return, you need to either track stuff like tolls yourself, or use a service can pull and aggregate your Uber data like
https://www.stridehealth.com/drive/uber-1099-tax-calculator


----------



## MMoore (Feb 9, 2017)

Nandriver said:


> does the 1099 break down info? E.g. driver fare, tips, bonuses, cancellation fees..or is that asking too much?


You know why Uber sends you the total amount? They are hoping you don't have the sense or the motivation to separate your earnings from theirs, thereby making you pay the taxes for their share of the earnings. That is why they employ $300k a year engineers and pay drivers less than minimum wage. Brilliant, they are a taxi company that doesn't own a single taxi.


----------



## MMoore (Feb 9, 2017)

Has anyone received their 1099 for 2017? How do we get it? Is it emailed or on the website or app?


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

Go to ubers website not the app. login and Under tax info you'll see 2016 1099s and newly added 2017 1099. Lyft says theirs will be up 1/31


----------



## MMoore (Feb 9, 2017)

Tried it and saw a link to 2017 monthly statements and clicked on it but all I got was that twirling symbol that means it’s loading. That was 20 mins ago and still loading. I also saw a link to opt for electronic delivery of 1099 and clicked that but it didn’t give me the 1099. It just told me I opted for electronic delivery. They have till Jan 31 to release it so am not worrried. Just wanted to know if anyone got it because I read somewhere that Uber is not required to release a 1099 unless you made over $20,000. Is that true?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

MMoore said:


> Tried it and saw a link to 2017 monthly statements and clicked on it but all I got was that twirling symbol that means it's loading. That was 20 mins ago and still loading. I also saw a link to opt for electronic delivery of 1099 and clicked that but it didn't give me the 1099. It just told me I opted for electronic delivery. They have till Jan 31 to release it so am not worrried. Just wanted to know if anyone got it because I read somewhere that Uber is not required to release a 1099 unless you made over $20,000. Is that true?


I got mine today...

Last year we got a summary which listed all uber fees, safe rider fees, air port fees total on trip miles miles. I haven't gotten that yet


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

1099s are listed and I have mine printed. Their 2017 yearly summary isnt uploaded yet. That's the one that shows fees and mileage


----------



## MMoore (Feb 9, 2017)

How? Mail? Email? Website?


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

Website.. Under TAX INFO tab


----------



## MMoore (Feb 9, 2017)

Rich2nyce said:


> Website.. Under TAX INFO tab


Mine isn't there. I didn't make that much so I probly don't rate a 1099. No worries, I can make my own 1099. I took screenshots of all the statements Uber showed me.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

MMoore said:


> Just wanted to know if anyone got it because I read somewhere that Uber is not required to release a 1099 unless you made over $20,000. Is that true?


The 1099misc is what you will get for driving from Uber and/or Lyft if you made at least $600. (If you made less there's a place to list income not reported to you on a 1099.) The $20,000 threshold one I believe is a 1099k, issued to contractors taking credit card payments, like cab drivers.

Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


----------



## RepublicanMikePence (Dec 27, 2017)

Rich2nyce said:


> Website.. Under TAX INFO tab


Underneath the monthly summaries, do you see each month for 2017? On mine, I only see Jan-Apr.


----------



## pcpackrat (Aug 1, 2017)

I only have a 1099-misc and it has a grossly too low amount. Is it possible they are still working on it?


----------



## MattChance (Aug 26, 2017)

So I just have the “Opt In for E-Delivery” link for the 1099’s, but still have not received mine in email or on the site.

Anyone else in same situation? I am over $600.


----------



## cdbern (Aug 23, 2016)

Now the Tax Information tab on the Uber dashboard is returning a 503 service unavailable message.


----------



## pcpackrat (Aug 1, 2017)

You wont get a 1099K from Uber unless you made over $20,000 AND 200 trips. They will still give you a tax summary by January 31 though. This is how the tax code is written unfortunately. If you don't have your tax summary then just wait 7 more days.


----------



## cdbern (Aug 23, 2016)

pcpackrat said:


> You wont get a 1099K from Uber unless you made over $20,000 AND 200 trips. They will still give you a tax summary by January 31 though. This is how the tax code is written unfortunately. If you don't have your tax summary then just wait 7 more days.


Wrong, you will receive a 1099K from Uber if you made $600 or more in trips. I made less than 20,000 last year and I got a 1099K. Not sure where you are getting your info from.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

https://www.irs.gov/businesses/understanding-your-1099-k

"Form 1099-K, Payment Card and Third Party Network Transactions, is an IRS information return used to report certain payment transactions to improve voluntary tax compliance. You should receive Form 1099-K by January 31st if, in the prior calendar year, you received payments:


from payment card transactions (e.g., debit, credit or stored-value cards), and/or
in settlement of third-party payment network transactions above the minimum reporting thresholds of -
gross payments that exceed $20,000, AND
more than 200 such transactions"


----------



## pcpackrat (Aug 1, 2017)

cdbern said:


> Wrong, you will receive a 1099K from Uber if you made $600 or more in trips. I made less than 20,000 last year and I got a 1099K. Not sure where you are getting your info from.


----------



## Dredrummond (Jun 17, 2016)

They gave me one last year and I made 300 dollars


----------



## Joesmith2012 (Oct 7, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> The 1099 you will receive will include the entire amount for which pax's paid. You must subtract all Uber's fees to arrive at your net revenue. Your net revenue should be exactly the same amount that was deposited into your bank account.


yeah I added all the money put in my account and that is what I'm reporting as income I don't think its that complicated as far as earnings go, if I don't see that cent in my bank it wasn't earned


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> The 1099misc is what you will get for driving from Uber and/or Lyft if you made at least $600. (If you made less there's a place to list income not reported to you on a 1099.) The $20,000 threshold one I believe is a 1099k, issued to contractors taking credit card payments, like cab drivers.
> 
> Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


California driver here. I received a 1099-K from Uber in 2015 for $2,000. Their threshold for both might be $600, despite what their online help told me.



Joesmith2012 said:


> yeah I added all the money put in my account and that is what I'm reporting as income I don't think its that complicated as far as earnings go, if I don't see that cent in my bank it wasn't earned


Careful. Make sure you were not using their fuel card. This would be taken out prior to hitting your bank, but would still be part of the earnings. Uber and Lyft provide summaries showing your net earnings after their fees. Better to use that number.


----------



## MichaelMax (Jan 5, 2017)

Joesmith2012 said:


> yeah I added all the money put in my account and that is what I'm reporting as income I don't think its that complicated as far as earnings go, if I don't see that cent in my bank it wasn't earned


Well, that wouldnt work for me because I had $1700 + in toll reimbursements that was deposited just like income


----------

